# Supreme court rules Maine tuition assistance program must cover religious schools



## Nothereed (Jun 21, 2022)

https://www.npr.org/2022/06/21/1106...ssistance-program-must-cover-religious-school

This pretty much removes the separation religion and state even further. Essentially if a state uses taxes payer money to pay for students attending non religious schools, they now have to also to now pay for funds for religious schools.

The people who said yes to this were all conservatives, and all the people that said no were progressives. This invalidates 37 provisions in state constitutions.


----------



## Kopimist (Jun 21, 2022)

So much for separation of church and state. This further erodes what little separation there is.


----------



## Nothereed (Jun 21, 2022)

Kopimist said:


> So much for separation of church and state. This further erodes what little separation there is.


it's rather terrifying. This is ontop of the fact that those same religious people (who claim it's not for religious reasons, keyword claim) are also going to be making abortions and gay marrige up to the states again. which for abortions, there's about 24 trigger laws. Which would go into effect the moment it's repealed. I also don't think I have to explain the gay marriage issue. These are both things that should be protected, if you are straight it doesn't affect your life in any negative way. though it will effect any gay friends if you have them. Even if the ruling was somehow under shaky ground. A fuck ton of people view it as something that should be there.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2022)

Might have to do some reading on the actual opinions given (odd that the article does not link it up but hey what is journalism. https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/20-1088_dbfi.pdf ).

That said I can see a path for this one.



> Maine has enacted a program of tuition assistance for parents who live
> in school districts that neither operate a secondary school of their own
> nor contract with a particular school in another district. Under that
> program, parents designate the secondary school they would like their
> ...


----------



## Xzi (Jun 22, 2022)

Christian fundies gotta have their theocracy man, even the possibility of taxpayer money going to satanic churches won't deter them now.  I wish I could say I didn't see it coming.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 22, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> it's rather terrifying. This is ontop of the fact that those same religious people (who claim it's not for religious reasons, keyword claim) are also going to be making abortions and gay marrige up to the states again. which for abortions, there's about 24 trigger laws. Which would go into effect the moment it's repealed. I also don't think I have to explain the gay marriage issue. These are both things that should be protected, if you are straight it doesn't affect your life in any negative way. though it will effect any gay friends if you have them. Even if the ruling was somehow under shaky ground. A fuck ton of people view it as something that should be there.


I don't see it as being all THAT terrifying (the ruling regarding Maine's tuition assistance program doesn't just apply to religous schools doesn't just apply to Christianity, nowhere does the ruling state such a partial declaration) but it does show the where the bias of most of the current Supreme Court Justices leans overall, just as the Obama era Supreme court largely ruled in defense of most of the ""Affordable Care Act"".


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 23, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> https://www.npr.org/2022/06/21/1106...ssistance-program-must-cover-religious-school
> 
> This pretty much removes the separation religion and state even further. Essentially if a state uses taxes payer money to pay for students attending non religious schools, they now have to also to now pay for funds for religious schools.
> 
> The people who said yes to this were all conservatives, and all the people that said no were progressives. This invalidates 37 provisions in state constitutions.


Good GOD BLESS


----------

